# Sage Barista Express



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys

I have some home barista training tomorrow morning and the client has a Sage Barista Express - anyone used one of these? I'm just looking into the spec now. Will be interesting to see what it's like and whether the grinder is any good!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let us know, I'm not sure anyone has one currently

Looks from the spec that it's a decent sbu with lots of features

My gut feeling is that the PF will need overdosing to compensate for the grinder not going fine enough..especially if it isn't shimmed

Or that you won't be able to change the dosing much downwards and get a decent extraction , hence the dosing tool they send out .

Let us know !!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had a go on one of these. It was fine right out of the box. I don't recall if it was shimmed but the extraction was good. It was very similar in extraction to the Sage Dual Boiler, but I'm not sure that it was as temp stable.

The footprint is surprisingly small for having both grinder and boiler in the same unit.

Let us know your thoughts afterwards.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I really liked the Sage Barista Express! It is possible to pull very enjoyable shots and achieve perfectly textured milk.

Boots, the grinder goes more than fine enough to choke. We were using it on setting 4+5 with great results so still more than enough room.

The steam, although fed by a thermocoil, is plentiful and equally as good as a Gaggia Classic or Silvia. There's not as much oomf, but it does the job. The single and double dose buttons work well and make life a lot easier, giving repeatability to people who don't want to weigh shots.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool always better to have a real life opinion thanks

Did you find you could vary the dose much , or did you use the dosing tool provided ?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Used the dosing tool once then ended up just weighing the dose, aiming for 16g. The dose can be varied a lot, but doubt it would go lower than about 14/15g. I had it almost at it's minimum. You can grind on demand though, so you can override the dose control.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sounds good , what coffee were you using dark light medium ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheap arent they?!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Not as cheap as the DB sometimes lol.

It would be nice to actually see more of the Aussie designed machines on sale over here in the electrical retailers rather than the Delonghis and Dualits etc as there are some good alternatives to the Classic over there, as the Classic isn't cheap, being around the $AU600 mark new.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Seems a shame we don't get the option of the "Infuser" variant in the UK


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Seems a shame we don't get the option of the "Infuser" variant in the UK


Tiny little thing!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Tiny little thing!





Charliej said:


> Not as cheap as the DB sometimes lol.


Only if you are the chosen few


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sure that if the models on sale here do well enough they will bring more of them out here, I could see The Oracle one doing well amongst the can't decide between an expensive b2c or a proper set up as it has elements of both. I just wish they'd get round to getting the naked pf on sale, after all it's available everywhere else the 920XL DB is now.


----------

